# Mountainbike-Sommerurlaub in der Eifel rund um Mayen, Laacher See, usw.



## Christopherus (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo EifelbikerInnen,
über die Internetsuche zum Thema Mountainbiken in der Eifel bin ich einerseits bereits auf Jürgen M. Rohrs Tourentagebuch hier im Forum aufmerksam geworden und das Lokale Bikeforum "Koblenz, Westerwald und Eifel. 

Jürgens Fotos und schon bereits selbst unternommene kleine Wanderungen über die Traumpfade haben  uns sehr beeindruckt und wir wollen nun gern mal in der Eifel Mountainbiketouren unternehmen.

Wir sind eine  Wiedereinsteiger und Wiedereinsteigerin aus Nordrhein-Westfalen und haben dieses Jahr das  Mountainbiken nach langer Pause wieder neu für uns entdeckt und sind seit dem Winter schon auf zahlreichen CTFs im Rahmen der NRW-Winterbike-Trophy und der NRW-CTF und zum Training in der Haard unterwegs gewesen.

Im Sommer möchten wir gern zwischen dem 26.07 und 10.08.2012 von Mayen aus verschiedene Mountainbike-Touren unternehmen.

Habt Ihr Tipps für uns, z.B. für Touren im Mayener Gebiet, Laacher See usw.? Gibt es spezielle Karten? Wir denken auch über die Anschaffung eines GPS-Navis nach, eventuell Garmin Oregon 450.

Was könnt Ihr uns vorschlagen?


----------



## Christopherus (11. Mai 2012)

Wow, vielen Dank Hangschieber!

Damit kann man sich schon mal beschäftigen. Manche sind sogar in der Nähe unseres Übernachtungsortes in Mayen. Das ist hervorragend.

Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn man sich vor Ort auch begegnet und vielleicht gemeinsam fährt. Dann lernt man immer mal interessante Dinge über die Gegend kennen, die man sonst nicht kennen würde.

Weitere Antworten sind stets willkommen.

Sportliche Grüße
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo Christopherus,

dann kann ich ja deine Mail an mich direkt hier beantworten. 

Bei hangschieber und seinen Brexbachgemsen bist du gut aufgehoben. Die Tourenvorschläge von ihnen würde ich blind nachfahren. Für die Gegend rund um Mayen sind sie die Spezialisten. Ich bin da eher weniger unterwegs, außer mal zu einer CTF, wenn ich Zeit habe. Die Brohltal-CTF kenne ich selbst und fand sie ziemlich gut. Die anderen Tourvorschläge von ihm sind bestimmt ähnlich gut.

Gruß, jmr

P.S.: 
Freut mich, dass meine Fotos/Berichte für gut befunden worden sind. Zu gegebener Zeit geht`s weiter. Die Eifel ist ziemlich groß. 

Ich benutze ebenfalls ein Garmin Egde, noch das ältere 705. Vorteil: Viele Funktionen, wie Navigation, Puls, Trittfrequenz usw. in einem Gerät. Nachteil etwas kleines Display. Das Oregon eignet sich zum Tourenfahren hervoragend, aber keine Trainingsfunktionen, wie Puls usw.. Noch ein Vorteil des Oregon: Bei längeren Tagestouren kann ich die 2 Akku-Batterien wechseln. Edge hat einen festen Akku und ist nur mit Steckdose oder USB aufladbar.


----------



## Christopherus (11. Mai 2012)

Danke Jürgen für die kurzen Tipps zu den Navis.

Ich hatte bereits auch das Edge 800 und das Oregon 450 in die engste Wahl gezogen und ich werde mich wahrscheinlich für das Oregon entscheiden, weil ich die Trainingsfunktionen nicht benötige und es für vorteilhaft ist, unterwegs bei Bedarf einen Akku wechseln zu können, wenn man eventuell auch das Edge 800 über den Nabendynamo heutzutage schon per USB-Adapter (z.B. Tout Terrain The Plug II) versorgen kann, was aber nicht mit meinem klassischen MTB kompatibel ist (oder nur mit einigem teuren Umbauaufwand).

Danke Hangi, das wäre fein, wenn's funktionieren könnte.

Gibt es ausserdem spezielle Karten, die empfehlenswert sind?

Das Buch "[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3898994392?ie=UTF8&tag=mounindereife-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1638&creative=6742&creativeASIN=3898994392"]Mountainbiken in der Eifel[/ame]" scheint wohl nur für die Nordeifel zu sein. Oder?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Mai 2012)

Richtig, die Touren in dem Buch sind vorwiegend in der Nordeifel. Südlichste Tour ist wohl bei Dahlem/Schmidtheim.

Wenn du keine Trainingsfunktionen und rein ein gerät zum navigieren brauchst schau dir mal die e-trex serie an: günstiger, kompakter als oregons, gute empfängsleistung und nich so viel schnickschnakc sprich einfache bedienung.
wie von hangschieber erwähnt würde ich dir empfehlen erstmal die openmtbmap zu installieren anstatt teuer garmin karten zu kaufen, damit fahr ich auch schon lange durch die gegend. da ist manch ein trail drin den ich mit garmin glatt übersehen hätte.

Achso, nochn Tourentip: von Mayen nach Monreal, dann von dort aus das Eltzbachtal ( Hauptwanderweg 1 Eifelverein ) bis Moselkern runter. Über Müden und Brohlbachtal wieder hinauf. Ein Trailmassaker sag ich dir


----------



## Christopherus (13. Mai 2012)

Hey, in der Gegend von Müden aus hinunter zur Burg Eltz trafen wir auf dem Wanderweg im August 2011 einen Mountainbiker. Sehr steile 32% mit rutschigem Schotter, tiefen regenrinnenartigen Auswaschungen und feuchten Wurzeln, der hatte sich was getraut. Meinst Du damit das Trailmassaker?

Naja, ich habe kein Problem damit, gelegentlich sehr schwierige und steile Abschitte, die ich mir auch nach einer Besichtigung nicht zutraue, zu Fuß zu bewandern und das Bike zu schultern. Das gehört für mich manchmal dazu. Bin halt kein Profi und ein Wiedereinsteiger. 

Danke für die Tipps soweit! Welches Modell der Etrex-Serie kannst Du insbesondere empfehlen? Die Auswahl ist doch ganz schön groß.

Und klassische Karten für MTB-Routen gibt es keine oder keine geeigneten?


----------



## miyata (13. Mai 2012)

Hi Chrisotpherus, bin auch eine von den Brexbachgemsen und wohne fast am Lacher See. Die Touren von Hangi sind schon "legendär". Wenn der Laacher See nicht dabei ist, dort gibt es auch schöne Runden. Da ihr hier Urlaub macht könnte eine geführte Tour wohl eher gegen Abend sein, obwohl Hangi öfter mal über Tag Zeit hat.
Wir waren heute gemeinsam mit einer weiteren Gemse in Schotten zum Marathon. 53 Km und über 1300Hm waren schon ganz schön anstrengend.


----------



## Christopherus (13. Mai 2012)

Danke an Euch alle bisher. Ihr macht richtig Appetit auf Mountainbike-Touren in der Eifel. 

Doch weshalb gibt es noch keine Empfehlungen für klassische Karten. Gibt es für Mountainbiker keine geeigneten für die Eifel?


----------



## jmr-biking (13. Mai 2012)

Hier gibt`s Wanderkarten in 1:25000 für die komplette Eifel. Klick Von denen hab ich einen ganzen Stapel im Schrank liegen. Mittlerweile bin ich aber nur noch digital unterwegs. Mit Garmin und am PC. 
Kompass digital von der Vulkaneifel nutze ich viel: Klick 
Geht hoch bis zum Laacher See. 

Am meisten nutze ich die Topo Deutschland digital in [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Garmin-TOPO-DVD-Deutschland-Digital/dp/B0016ZU7E2"]1:50000[/ame] mit einem guten integrierten Planungstool.

Ansonsten ist der Fugawi Global Navigator für europaweite Touren meine erste Wahl. 
Ab und zu schaue ich auch noch auf meine Karte von der Bundeswehr in 1:50000, welche noch an einer Wand zuhause hängt. Dient aber nur noch zur groben Orientierung.


----------



## Alex-F (15. Mai 2012)

Nabend zusammen.

Ich klink mich hier mal mit ein, statt einen neun thread zu öffnen. 

Wir planen auch Anfang August eine Woche in der Eifel zu verbringen. Frau und Schwiegereltern sind immer nach Monreal gefahren, da soll's dann wohl auch hingehen. Wie sieht es in der Umgebung mit biken aus? Schraeg hat Monreal erwähnt, das stimmt mich schonmal hoffnungsvoll.
Ich kenne mich da leider überhaupt nicht aus, und meine Frau kann es aus ihrer Kindheit Bike technisch nicht bewerten. 

Ich werft direkt auch mal einen Blick auf gpsies.


----------



## gigabike_de (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

einfach kurz vor dem Urlaub, noch ein mal melden!
Da finden wir schon was schönes 
Von Single-Trail bis ausdauernd lange Touren, ist alles drinn!

Gruß DarkHorse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammcatcher (20. Mai 2012)

Christopherus schrieb:


> Danke an Euch alle bisher. Ihr macht richtig Appetit auf Mountainbike-Touren in der Eifel.
> 
> Doch weshalb gibt es noch keine Empfehlungen für klassische Karten. Gibt es für Mountainbiker keine geeigneten für die Eifel?



Hai,
bin seit kurzem mit nem E-Trex 30 unterwegs. Ich hab mir die "Openfietsmap Deutschland (Jaja, das ist holländisch) gezogen. Die sind meiner Meinung nach etwas übersichtlicher auf dem Garmin als die OpenMTB-maps.
Bei Bedarf haben die auch noch die Karten der Benelux-Länder im Angebot.
Das E-Trex 30 ist ein feines Teil, auch für nen Halbblinden wie mich gut lesbar.


----------



## Alex-F (20. Mai 2012)

DarkHorse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> einfach kurz vor dem Urlaub, noch ein mal melden!
> Da finden wir schon was schönes
> ...



Sorry, Antwort total übersehen. 

Kw33 ist gebucht. Ick freu mir


----------



## SoundVibration (28. Mai 2012)

Christopherus schrieb:


> Hallo EifelbikerInnen,
> (...)
> Habt Ihr Tipps für uns, z.B. für Touren im Mayener Gebiet, Laacher See usw.? Gibt es spezielle Karten? Wir denken auch über die Anschaffung eines GPS-Navis nach, eventuell Garmin Oregon 450.
> Was könnt Ihr uns vorschlagen?



Hi, hier kannst Du zumindest mal eine Tour von hinten anschauen und Dir vorstellen, wieviel Spaß das macht, Flow-Trails in der Vulkaneifel ...

Wie schon unten geschrieben, früh oder spät biken, wenn man Wanderwege nutzt, typischerweise begegne ich kaum Spaziergängern, weil ich mit der Tour warte, bis die schon wieder aus'm Wald raus sind. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLRYx8IrBKg"]Remake Laubwald Flow, Vulkaneifel XC Mountainbike MTB GoPro Hero HD      - YouTube[/nomedia]
SV

Es ist der Remake Laubwald Flow, Vulkaneifel XC Mountainbike MTB GoPro Hero HD. Eichen, Buchen, Basalt und Schiefer, unsere Heimat.
Polch Mayen Kürrenberg Virneburg Sankt Josef Mühle Nettetal Bürresheim Mayen Polch. Bitte denkt dran, alle Traumpfade sind für MTBs gesperrt! Sind's zu einem Zeitpunkt gefahren ohne Spaziergänger und entsprechend rücksichtsvoll


----------



## Christopherus (29. Mai 2012)

Wunderbar. Danke für den Clip. So etwas macht Vorfreude. Gutes Stecklicht (Sigma Lightster-Set) ist im Notfall vorhanden, falls es mal dunkler sein würde.

Gut zu wissen, von der Sperrung, die man auf Teilabschnitten aber auch aus Wandererperspektive nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (29. Mai 2012)

@SoundVibration
Hallo, komme aus Maifeld und düse auch oft bei uns im Wald rum (Elztal usw.) Kenne leider keinen der Trails aus deinem Video (übrigens Klasse Video). Kannst du mir evtl. genauer sagen, wo das ist. Gerne auch per PN.

Sorry für Off-Topic


----------



## Christopherus (29. Mai 2012)

Macht nichts, das interessiert mich ebenso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (30. Mai 2012)

Raedchenfahrer schrieb:


> @SoundVibration
> Hallo, komme aus Maifeld und düse auch oft bei uns im Wald rum (Elztal usw.) Kenne leider keinen der Trails aus deinem Video (übrigens Klasse Video). Kannst du mir evtl. genauer sagen, wo das ist. Gerne auch per PN.
> 
> Sorry für Off-Topic



Schickt mir bitte via PN Eure email, dann schaue ich mal, ob ich die GPX Datei noch finde (Drag & Drop auf Google Earth und Ihr seht die Tour).

Ich habe noch was aus dem Elzbachtal:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_vfEHf8Jzo"]Elzbach Wasserfall Burg Pyrmont, Wildwasserkajak GoPro Hero HD      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß
SV


----------



## SoundVibration (31. Mai 2012)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Schickt mir bitte via PN Eure email, dann schaue ich mal, ob ich die GPX Datei noch finde (Drag & Drop auf Google Earth und Ihr seht die Tour).
> 
> Ich habe noch was aus dem Elzbachtal:
> Elzbach Wasserfall Burg Pyrmont, Wildwasserkajak GoPro Hero HD      - YouTube
> ...



Ups! Ich habe mich verklickert, sorry, das sollte der hier sein:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p25VUg-3jg"]Burg Eltz und Eltzer Wald, Mountainbike MTB GoPro Hero HD      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Christopherus (3. Juli 2012)

So, ich melde mich noch mal zurück. Ich bin wie man bei uns im Ruhrpott sagt "am planen dran" und meine bessere Hälfte und ich haben uns letztendlich nun doch für das Oregon 450 entschieden.

Das Garmin haben wir bei www.das-rad.com in Dortmund gekauft und bekommen nun in Kürze auch einen Einführungskurs dazu.

Nach ein paar Schwierigkeiten habe ich nun Mapsource sowie die Openstreetmap erfolgreich installiert und bereits die OpenMTBmaps zu Nordrhein-Westfalen und Rheinland-Pfalz heruntergeladen. 

Nun bin ich dabei, mich mit dem Umgang des Navis und der Planung der Touren vertraut zu machen. Gar nicht so einfach, wie ich anfangs dachte. Aber der Workshop wird mich hoffentlich weiterbringen. Auf jeden Fall bin ich schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Alex-F (23. Juli 2012)

Bei uns dauerts auch nicht mehr lang, freu mich schon. Werden auf alle Fälle den Lieserpfad abfahren. Videos auf Youtube sehen vielversprechend aus.


----------



## Christopherus (24. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Cup in Klotten.

Nur hat sich was geändert. Wir reisen nun erst Freitag an und das Wochenende wird ein Familienwochenende mit Wanderungen.

Zum Montag, den 30. Juli starten wir immer von Mayen aus mit den MTBs (wir haben kein PKW und reisen mit dem Zug in die Eifel). Wir haben auf GPSies einige Tracks gesammelt, die wir nachfahren wollen. Verschiedene CTF-Rumdfahrten in der Region rund um Mayen, um den Laacher See sowie Teile der Ochtendung CTF mit Rückfahrt teils entlang der Mosel und südlicher Münstermaifeld-Trasse. Auch durch das Elzbachtal von Mayen über Monreal hinunter nach Müden und hinauf über das Brohlbachtal wieder zurück und auch einmal eine Rundtour um die Nordschleife des Nürburgrings sind geplant und ausgearbeitet. Schwierige Passagen, die unser Einsteigerniveau übersteigen, werden wir besichtigen und gegebenenfalls tragen. Touren auf Wanderwegen werden wir am Wochenende darauf Eurem Rat nach meiden oder je nach Lust und Laune entweder früh oder spät fahren.

Vielleicht fahren wir dann auch noch den Maare-Mosel Radweg mit Nebenrouten zu den Sehenswürdigkeiten, diesmal mit MTBs. Der war letztes Jahr auf unserer Trekkingbike-Radreise von Trier über Koblenz, Mayen, Andernach und Bonn bis Remscheid ein Highlight. Allerdings waren die Nebenrouten mit Gepäck und glatter Straßenbereifung mit entsprechend viel Schlupf nicht wirklich angenehm. Mit griffigen Stollen macht es sicherlich mehr Spaß, die Maare auf den Pfaden bzw. Trails zu umrunden und Hügel zu befahren.


----------



## Christopherus (24. Juli 2012)

Eine Frage zudem: Aktuell habe ich die Velomap Deutschland auf dem Oregon. Die OpenMTBmap für Rheinland-Pfalz passt leider nicht gleichzeitig auf den externen 4GB-Mini-SD-Speicher. Reicht die Velomap aus oder soll ich diese entfernen, stattdessen OpenMTBmap für Deutschland oder die MTBmap für Rheinland-Pfalz nutzen?


----------



## Christopherus (26. Juli 2012)

Habe mich entschlossen, die Velomap Deutschland zu nutzen. Die OpenMTBmap für NRW war auf den ersten Blick sehr undetailliert und unausgereift im heimatlichen Raum.


----------



## Christopherus (13. August 2012)

Wir sind seit Samstag wieder in unserer Heimat im Ruhrgebiet. Die MTB-Touren waren in der Osteifel alle sehr schön.

Wir sind eine ganze Woche davon im Mayener Wald auf verschiedensten Pfaden, die sich immer wieder neu kombinieren ließen unterwegs gewesen. Toll, dass sie sich direkt hinter unserem Übernachtungsstandort in Mayen auf dem Berg mit dem niedlichen Namen Knüppchen befanden. Seine Steigungen von den beiden Straßen "Am Knüppchen" sowie die "Königsbergstraße" waren auf jeden Fall eine gute willkommene Trainingsmöglichkeit für unsere Touren.

Dennoch hatten wir an der Steilstrecke mit ihren 27% am Nürburgring zwischen den Rennstreckenabschnitten Klostertal und Hohe Acht ganz schön zu knacken. 

Gefahren sind wir
-im Mayener Stadtwald 
auf immer wieder veränderten Rundfahrten und haben dennoch nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausgereizt. Es hat dort sehr viel Spaß gemacht zu fahren und war für uns Mountainbike-Anfänger genau richtig.

-zum Nürburgring 
über Kürrenberg, Vierneburg, Nitz, und Drees  hin um die Nordschleife entlang der Ausschilderungen mit Besichtigung der Nürburg. Zurück fuhren wir über Döttingen, Vierneburg, St. Jost und Schloss Bürresheim nach Mayen.

-den Eifel-Schiefer-Radweg 
von Mayen über Monreal, einem sehenswerten kleinen Fachwerkdorf mit Burg. Leider allerdings sehr asphaltiert und eher etwas für sportliche Trekkingbiker, die sich als klassische Etappenreisende wohl aber kaum auf einem beinahe einsam für sich geschlossenen Rundweg verlieren würden, der zudem ausser sehr reichlichen kleinen Kapellen und schönem Panoramaausblicken kaum wirkliche Sehenswürdigkeiten bietet. 

Die meisten Schönwetter-Flachland-Gelegenheitsradfahrern wird dieser Radrundweg mit seinem Eifeltypischen bergauf und bergab dafür wiederum zu mühsam sein.

-den Münstermaifeld Bahnradweg von Mayen nach Ochtendung und ab Münstermaifeld
Ab Ochtendung folgtem wir über Bassenheim dem südlichen Verlauf der CTF von Ochtendung und fuhren über sehr abwechlungsreiche Feld-, wiesen und Waldwegstrecken hinunter durch das Dorf Wolken und dem Rübenacher Forst zur Mosel.
Dort folgtem wir dem Moselradweg am Nordufer bis Hatzenport und fuhren anschließend über die K40/"Im Schrumpftal"/"Naaf" nach Münstermaifeld, wo wir auf die südliche Trasse des Münstermaifeld-Bahntrassenradweges wieder nach Mayen zurückradelten

Den Laacher See haben wir lediglich am ersten Wochenende mit unseren Verwandten aus Mayen umwandert und reichlich Touristenverkehr festgestellt. Vielleicht umfahren wir ihn bei einem weiteren Urlaub innerhalb der Woche.

Das Eltzbach- und Brohlbachtal wollten wir eigentlich am letzten Urlaubstag befahren. Leider verhinderte die Erkrankung meiner Partnerin den Fahrtantritt.

Wir sind auf jeden Fall von der Osteifel so fasziniert, dass wir den Mayender Wald, die Tour zum Nürburgring und um seine Nordschleife und auch die noch wartenden Touren entlang des Streckenverlaufs von der CTF der Wildpferde von Weibern und viele andere mehr unbedingt wiederholen bzw. noch unbedingt kennenlernen wollen wie auch die Westeifel.

Der Einsatz des Garmin Oregon 450 mit Tracks von GPSies.com hat uns zwar zu Beginn sehr viel Geduld abverlangt, aber wir kommen stetig immer besser mit dem Gerät klar und letztendlich war es gemeinsam mit Wanderkarten im Maßstab 1:25000 doch noch eine große Hilfe.


----------



## rsfbrohltal (4. April 2013)

Christopherus schrieb:


> Wir sind seit Samstag wieder in unserer Heimat im Ruhrgebiet. Die MTB-Touren waren in der Osteifel alle sehr schön.
> 
> Wir sind eine ganze Woche davon im Mayener Wald auf verschiedensten Pfaden, die sich immer wieder neu kombinieren ließen unterwegs gewesen. Toll, dass sie sich direkt hinter unserem Übernachtungsstandort in Mayen auf dem Berg mit dem niedlichen Namen Knüppchen befanden. Seine Steigungen von den beiden Straßen "Am Knüppchen" sowie die "Königsbergstraße" waren auf jeden Fall eine gute willkommene Trainingsmöglichkeit für unsere Touren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Christopherus,

hört sich klasse an, was ihr so alles von der Eifel schon kennt. Auch den Laacher See habt ihr schon umwandert. Ja, und am kommenden Sonntag, 07.04.2013, könnt ihr ihn auch mit dem Bike umfahren, bei der 11. Rhodius-Brohltal-CTF in Wehr. 






http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.htm


----------

